# dogs in dubai



## lyndall (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,
My husband and I will be moving to Dubai in the new year . What is the situation with bringing animals into Dubai? Our dog is 13 years old and quite spoilt. I am not too sure how he would handle being in quarantine for any length of time. 
Also, will we be able to bring in our helper from Hong Kong?
Many thanks to anyone who can assist.
HK fan


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

from my research from having questions just like that myself this is what I found.
Dogs can come straight over with no quarintine as long as they are microchipped, up to date on all shots, rabies ect..
you will have to get a visa for your help, and sponsor said person. there are other fees you will have to pay but not sure what they are yet as I am not in Dubai.
sorry I couldnt be of more help.


----------



## lyndall (Nov 2, 2008)

bigdave said:


> from my research from having questions just like that myself this is what I found.
> Dogs can come straight over with no quarintine as long as they are microchipped, up to date on all shots, rabies ect..
> you will have to get a visa for your help, and sponsor said person. there are other fees you will have to pay but not sure what they are yet as I am not in Dubai.
> sorry I couldnt be of more help.


Many thanks for your advice.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Saw the name of this thread and thought it was about the average lady that goes to Rockbottom....


----------

